# Uhrzeit nicht korrekt?



## Petra (3. Jan. 2010)

Hallo zusammen

wie ich sehe stimmt die Uhrzeit nicht oder ist das nur bei mir?????


----------



## Annett (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Also eigentlich müßte sie stimmen.... 11:58 Uhr derzeit. 

Ich hab mal bei Dir im Profil umgeschalten - passt es jetzt?


----------



## Petra (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Annett

Ja jetzt stimmt es.

Danke


----------

